# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Вариант выхода из депрессии.

## Викторыч

Дорогие форумчане и вновь зарегистрированные. Взбрело в голову предложить Вам оригинальный метод решения проблемы внутреннего негативного состояния. Тем более что на дворе весеннее время года. Минус в этом что начинаются обострения и плюс появляется возможность решить таковые. Пребывая долгое время на сельхозфоруме обнаружил что некие делитанты случайно заимевшие угодья земли и некую сумму финансовой наличности решили поиграть в помещиков. Они сами ни хрена не соображая в сельском хозяйстве нанимают работников аналогично не компетентных в оном вопросе. Полагаясь на авось. Естественно таковые мероприятия не принесут абсолютно ни каких результатов в задуманной сельхоздеятельности. Однако воспользовавшись такой возможностью Вы дорогие форумчане поедете туда не за этим. А совсем за другим. Ну типа такого экстримального профилактория для выхода из депрессивного состояния. Возможно за это ещё и сколько то заплатят. Для полного вхождения в тему сюда. 
http://fermer.ru/forum/rabota-predla.../159333?page=2

----------


## Lоrename

Уважаемый ТС, вариант спорный, стремный и не факт, что в тему, поэтому по ссылке идти влом, но если вы будете любезны сообщить, где эти угодья географически расположены, то удовлетворите мое любопытство  :Smile:  за что останусь премного благодарна  :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> но если вы будете любезны сообщить, где эти угодья географически расположены, то удовлетворите мое любопытство  за что останусь премного благодарна


 И как же можно узнать о расположении если по ссылке входить "ВЛОМ"? Там же много различных "работодателей" и следует выбирать соответственно вашему месту жительства. Ну или же ту область куда душе угодно. Так что определённого места не существует. Всё зависит от личного выбора.

----------


## Lоrename

Ясно, мое значит любопытство, будет неудовлетворенным, стара я уже на сельхозработах подвизаться: из "могу копать - могу не копать", все чаще предпочитаю второе.

----------


## Викторыч

> все чаще предпочитаю второе.


 Не надо ни чего предпочитать. Самое главное это уехать.

----------


## Игорёк

Что за глупости. работать за просто так в каких-то ужасных условиях - слишком сложный путь выхода из депрессии. Лучше уж что-нибудь полезное поделать для себя.

----------


## Викторыч

А если дома невыносимо, кошмарно и гадко. Непременно требуется куда то деться в качестве смены обстановки и возможности не видеть осточертевшие рожи. Ситуация крайне критическая и безнадёжная. Вот чем тогда не вариант?

----------


## Lоrename

Если б я жила с кем-то, то наверняка бы соблазнилась, но скорее всего выбрала бы плантации апельсинов в экзотических странах, наши ньюфермеры 100% с деньгами на..бманут, в говне ковыряться заставят, а кормить будут какой-нить шнягой.

----------


## Leisan

> Что за глупости. работать за просто так в каких-то ужасных условиях - слишком сложный путь выхода из депрессии. Лучше уж что-нибудь полезное поделать для себя.


  Зато сможешь оценить свои прекрасные условия проживания. Все познается в сравнении. И твои проблемы покажутся мало-мальскими...и депрессия окажется не депрессией.

----------


## Викторыч

Вот ещё скрупулёзно подмечено

 Сотрудники Университета Нотр-Дам (штат Индиана, США) установили, что образ мыслей, который делает людей подверженными депрессии, может быть заразным для тех, кто находится рядом с ними, пишет "Российская газета" со ссылкой на Journal of Clinical Psychology.

Авторы исследования Джеральд Хэйфелл и Дженнифер Хеймс наблюдали за девушками из университетского колледжа, которые живут в общежитии, и выяснили, что особенности реагирования на стрессы, которые заставляют видеть мир в негативных красках, передаются от девушек, склонных к депрессии, их соседкам по комнате. Спустя полгода у них тоже появлялись симптомы депрессии.

Депрессия чаще всего развивается у тех, кто воспринимает внешние события как результат факторов, которые они не в силах изменить в силу собственной ущербности.

По данным ВОЗ, каждый четвертый-пятый житель Земли страдает психическими расстройствами, а к 2020г. депрессия выйдет на первое место среди заболеваемости.

Психологи отмечают, что особенно часто депрессия настигает человека в весенние дни. Они рекомендуют бороться с ней физическими нагрузками. Это связано с тем, что при активном движении выделяются эндорфины - "гормоны удовольствия". Полезно также совершать перед сном получасовые прогулки, приучить себя к контрастному душу. В рабочие дни во время обеденного перерыва, когда ясно и солнечно, желательно подольше находиться на улице, а на работе стоит позаботиться об освещении: чем ярче, тем лучше. "Активный досуг тоже помогает избавиться от депрессии. Сегодня есть широкий выбор, как провести свободное время: можно посетить театр, посмотреть кино, встретиться с друзьями, больше времени проводить с семьей, играть с детьми, которые заряжают нас положительными эмоциями", - советует Татьяна Клименко, руководитель отделения ФГУ "ГНЦ социальной и судебной психиатрии им.В.П.Сербского" Росздрава.

Поскольку после зимы организм сильно истощен скудным рационом питания и наблюдается снижение иммунитета, не нужно забывать о витаминах, в частности B, C и D. "Витамин D влияет на настроение, восполнить его можно не только с помощью солнечного света, но и употребляя молочные продукты, рыбу, печень, сливочное масло. В весенний рацион следует включить продукты, повышающие количество гормона серотонина, который отвечает за хорошее настроение ("гормон счастья"): финики, сливы, бананы, инжир, хурму, яблоки, шоколад", - комментирует врач-диетолог Марина Аплетаева.

Весной, как и в другие времена года, следует соблюдать режим труда и отдыха. Продолжительность сна должна составлять не менее 8 часов. Короткий и некачественный сон влияет на состояние организма и его работоспособность, на умственную деятельность и общее психическое самочувствие.

----------


## Melissa

Не проще ли тупо устроиться на работу? В макдак али еще в какое гиблое место...Чем в говне ковыряться на полях ...

----------


## Leisan

> Не проще ли тупо устроиться на работу? В макдак али еще в какое гиблое место...Чем в говне ковыряться на полях ...


  Ничего глупее не придумала что ли? Сравнить макдак и землю....Ты суть не уловила.

----------


## Викторыч

> ...Чем в говне ковыряться на полях ...


 Были в Москве такие Нижние поля и Верхние поля в Капотне. Их застроили. Раньше в них стекала городская канализация. Так вот про такие в прямом смысле можно так выразится. 
Суть в том что в большом мегаполисе энергетическая ситуация накалена до предела. На кого то такая воздействует крайне отрицательно. Если же такого пациента отправить в глухую деревню на какое то время то несомненно стресс и депрессия отойдут. Потому как в глухих местах энергетика разряжена и имеет положительное воздействие. Особенно у кого обострение социофобии полезно побыть в глухомане.

----------


## Unity

> Что за глупости. работать за просто так в каких-то ужасных условиях - слишком сложный путь выхода из депрессии. Лучше уж что-нибудь полезное поделать для себя.


 *Игорь*, – это просто _вариант_!.. ^_^ 
Мне вот, например, здоровски помог таков «экстрим», – мобилизировав ВСЕ силы для сраженья с грустью и тоской – физически не оставляя времени на размышленья «…О бренности земного бытия» и его бессмысленности ввиду несоответствия реальности иррациональным своим пожеланиям. В таком «режиме» здравствую и поныне, – не только в деревне (0,3 гектара своих кровных _ныне_[!], жаждущих заботы), но и в грохоте цеха ставшего «родным» завода (12 часов в сутки каждый сущий день с одним выходным)... 
Перемены в жизни так и не сделали меня _другим_, – просто ПЕРЕМЕНЫ понудили _пробудиться ото сна_ дремлющую прежде душу. Замечательное средство: окунуться в омут, – в любом сущем случае делающее нас _опытней_, выше и сильнее (во всех отношеньях/смыслах). 
P.S. Самый сложный Путь сулит наилучшую награду...

----------


## Игорёк

про опытнее и сильнее согласен. В остальном не совсем.. Самый сложный путь для тех кто не способен сделать его наиболее простым. Относительно конечно, ибо легким он не может быть в любом случае.

----------


## Unity

В действительности же, постепенно... всё то, что прежде нам казалось несказанно «сложным» на Пути, на поверку есть _сложноустроенным простым_ – рационально-созданной «преградой», кою мы _в силах одолеть_, приложив усилия, «подключив» свой разум, прежде _зрящий сны_. ^_^

----------


## Викторыч

> Самый сложный путь для тех кто не способен сделать его наиболее простым. Относительно конечно, ибо легким он не может быть в любом случае.


 Глаза боятся, руки делают. Что теперь всё бросить? И так в каждом деле.

----------


## Игорёк

не бросить, а найти что-то более полезное, с нормальной зарплатой хотябы.

----------


## Викторыч

> с нормальной зарплатой хотябы.


 Ну, может быть и бабосы кого то и выведут из депры. Однако ж в депре то пребывать могут и вполне состоятельные граждане.

----------


## Игорёк

тогда их возможности выхода значительно расширяются. А этот вариант если и будет в списке, то где-то ближе к его концу)  
Работать оно конечно всегда полезно и хорошо, но должна быть и какая-то отдача. Тоесть работать с зарплатой это всегда лучше чем работать без зарплаты, для выхода из депры особенно.

----------


## boris1986

Вариант выхода из депрессии - горячая молитва Богу. Очистите свое сердце, покайтесь перед Богом, расскажите Ему все, что наболело, благодарите Его за все, просите у Него выхода из сложившихся ситуаций.

----------


## Викторыч

> тогда их возможности выхода значительно расширяются. А этот вариант если и будет в списке, то где-то ближе к его концу)  
> Работать оно конечно всегда полезно и хорошо, но должна быть и какая-то отдача. Тоесть работать с зарплатой это всегда лучше чем работать без зарплаты, для выхода из депры особенно.


 Но из практики то те кто давали работу и принимали на форуме отписывались что именно кто приезжали к ним либо у себя что то натворили либо ещё с какими то проблемами были. А это однозначно своего рода депра. Но возможно этот вариант не для тебя. У каждого свои же решения выходов.

----------


## Игорёк

> либо у себя что то натворили


 всмысле криминал ? ну тогда их побег был явно не от депрессии ))

----------


## Викторыч

Дык и такие имеют место, не без этого. Ну а если даже и криминал то опять смотря какой и на какой почве. Может кто чего и в состоянии аффекта что понаделал. Всё равно депресняк по любому имеет место.

----------


## Yrok25

> Вариант выхода из депрессии - горячая молитва Богу. Очистите свое сердце, покайтесь перед Богом, расскажите Ему все, что наболело, благодарите Его за все, просите у Него выхода из сложившихся ситуаций.


  как зовут бога ?

----------


## boris1986

> как зовут бога ?


 У Него много имен, они написаны в Библии. Он живой и сможет помочь человеку в его тупиках, при депрессии, в жизни!

----------


## Yrok25

почему у него много имен ?

----------


## Викторыч

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...E%E3%E0/page23
Вам сюда господа.

----------


## Purgenator

выход из депрессии это заняться чем то, тем что тебе нравиться ну или нравилось. Я понимаю чо во время депресии ничо не хочется. Но все же. мысли начинают в другое русло ити, получаеш кайф. и ка кто легче. Я например програмирвал по 15-17 часов в день. Депресировать не было времени. Сначала была сильная увлеченность потом усталось но подавлености уже небыло

----------


## Pechalka

спать...

----------


## Angel012

> выход из депрессии это заняться чем то, тем что тебе нравиться ну или нравилось. Я понимаю чо во время депресии ничо не хочется. Но все же. мысли начинают в другое русло ити, получаеш кайф. и ка кто легче. Я например програмирвал по 15-17 часов в день. Депресировать не было времени. Сначала была сильная увлеченность потом усталось но подавлености уже небыло


 это помогает далеко не всем людям

----------


## когда уже

программировал 15-17 часов в день...точно не до депрессии время только на сон.

----------

